# Birds' nest in attic crawl space



## Frances (Aug 1, 2007)

Any tips on how you would go about removing a large sparrows' nest from inside the craw space/attic under the eves of a house? The nest is the size of a small microwave and is made of mostly straw and grasses, but also seems to have some mud/clay properties to it.

After I remove the nest, I will be securing the space and putting mesh up to prevent it from happening again.


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

*tools*

ladder, wonder bar, stick, paint pole, gloves maybe, hands, are all tools for this job. Maybe even a rake or hoe,,,whatever falls out of the garage and works!!!


----------

